# Liszt vocal music



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

Soo, i just learned today that Liszt also wrote works for voices, and that peaked my interest. But now i really have no idea where to start finding them. I'm very interested in listening to most that i can and maybe even selecting some for my repertoire (I'm a baritone). If any of you guys here could point me towards something interesting, maybe share a few videos or post links to sheet music (would be fantastic), I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Diana Damrau has a disk of his lieder, which I believe is quite highly regarded. I've only heard excerpts, but they were great.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Volve said:


> Soo, i just learned today that Liszt also wrote works for voices, and that peaked my interest. But now i really have no idea where to start finding them. I'm very interested in listening to most that i can and maybe even selecting some for my repertoire (I'm a baritone). If any of you guys here could point me towards something interesting, maybe share a few videos or post links to sheet music (would be fantastic), I'd greatly appreciate it!


Your interest should be piqued because Liszt wrote a number of fine lieder and also an amount of fine choral music.
If you go to any supplier such as Presto Classical on line you will see comprehensive listings,
As for sheet music I'm sure that is to be found on line as well.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's a couple good ones to get you started!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There were some talks about this subject here http://www.talkclassical.com/17253-liszt-choral-works.html

The "Christus" oratorio is a fine and captivating work, among the most attractive of the 19th Century (link above). The "Via Crucis" represents a more different, introvert and austere style. 
Other nice ones: "Chor der Engel aus Faust"; "Psalm 13"; lieder.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

More:









 (rest of piece: 



, 



).




























 (from 3:25).





I don't know his lieder well enough to give recommendations.


----------

